

Ask HN: Math ability + Coding; can you recommend a resource? - ZenPro

I am starting some elementary coding classes via Udacity etc and have run into some mathematical symbols that are unfamiliar to me.  (I never achieved a High School math qualification).<p>I could simply Google what they are and progress but I am looking to become proficient not just pass tests.<p>Can anyone recommend a good book&#x2F;course which will give me a grounding in mathematical concepts relevant to programming before I invest more time in my coding education.<p>NB :  I am not looking to become a coder.  I just love learning and enjoy creating things.
======
pskittle
[http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic](http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic).
Hope this helps

~~~
ZenPro
Brilliant - thank you. :-)

